# What is the Job market like



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I am interested in know the strong areas of the job market in Hong Kong. What has made those job markets grow and how stable they are. Will that change in the future and how.


----------



## kkarrived (Aug 14, 2007)

Which industries do you want to know about? Some industries have many jobs, while others have few. Some industries are growing, while others are shrinking.


----------

